# Sunday's Show and Tell ...8/23/20



## jd56 (Aug 23, 2020)

Summer is winding down already. Shame cause, we all didn't enjoy it as much.

Be safe, wear a mask and wash your daggum hands!

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Some project parts arrived this week.

Training wheels (Wald) for the grandson's 16" Pixie.

Parts for the wartime Columbias.

And a new Diamond chain for the Iver.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjkajecj (Aug 23, 2020)

Early '20's Iver Johnson, will be on the lookout for some correct handle bars.

As received... display only due to rim and tire condition










Swapped in some modern rims and am now able to ride on the road:


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 23, 2020)

Picked up this rack this week. Not sure of it's era but has the look.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello.!!!
Hope you and yours are doing great.!!!
When to @ Beautiful Museum & (B.shop)

Bicycle Heaven own by @ good friend.
Mr. GRAIG MORROW. THANKS HIM.
FOR A NICE (M.H./ G4) also nice Price.! from, (him.  ) and @ 1000 thanks. To my good friend Jerry from M.lane. & Mr.

Howard Gordon.  for a couple of more.

Bike parts from his Table.  &  I Hope,

Today Everybody.!!! Comes back home safe.!!!!

And enjoy your beautiful bikes with Family.!!! and friends.!!! G L. W. YOUR BEAUTIFUL. BIKE PARTS...
(Sales.$$$$$)

BTW. HERE IS MY LITTLE & SMALL.

( B. PARTS) Pile..








Love it...


BTW.
Cause i love Chevrolet (Marca)Toooo.!!

Much,  can't leave this one OoouuT.
Love it...    
Nice & beautiful Style.!!!


----------



## JRE (Aug 23, 2020)

Picked  this crusty Schwinn up I plan in parting out.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 23, 2020)

I got rid of a few placeholder pieces on the Ranger.  New and better grips and an OG correct Greyhound.  Also pick up the coolest little klaxon/bell thing.  Sounds just like a klaxon horn and just as loud.   I fell into a bike that I was after way back in 2016.


----------



## JKT (Aug 23, 2020)

I was lucky enough to be able to pick up a very hard to find set of period correct " Command Lenses "  for my Antique Light.. the letters are molded in the glass and painted from the inside.. maybe some day I'll be able to find a couple more sets for the other two sides...


----------



## Sandman (Aug 23, 2020)

Picked this one up cheap on Ebay , 1936 Rollfast . Thanks to the folks here I.d. it as a model B-720 .


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 23, 2020)

Went to pick up this shaft drive Crescent that was listed on FB. The owner took me to his sister who had the girls bike. Talked her into selling to keep the two together. Both bikes belonged to the grandparents and were in the same family since new. They were pulled out of the loft in the family barn a number of years ago when the estate was split up and sold. Now together again after a few years apart. Both have the coaster brake option.
















After I bought the bikes the seller threw in five windows. They’re leaded stained glass windows about 16x20. Was told they’re from the same place and age as the bikes. A friend said their art nouveau look places them from then also. I’ve put them in the five windows in my old farmhouse kitchen.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 23, 2020)

Felixnegron said:


> Hello.!!!
> Hope you and yours are doing great.!!!
> When to @ Beautiful Museum & (B.shop)
> 
> ...



I just bought some repro Duro tires for a pal on a budget ( blue tread/whitewall) from Bicycle Heaven on Ebay. I tried to convince him to buy John's colored chain tread w/w, but the direct shipping is crazy to Canada. Usually the Ebay Global broker/ 2nd party shipper is not good for the buyer, but this was affordable. I recommend Bicycle Heaven for good prices on repro Duro! Cheers!


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 23, 2020)

I also picked up a few balloon bikes about two weeks ago. 
1. An Elgin that has lots of good parts to complete a 37/38 Elgin I already have. And some good prewar Monark parts I’ll use on a Monark. Since it’s repainted I’ll fix it back to a rider to sell. 
2. A 36 Schwinn C model with the tall 20” frame. 
3. A 48 Huffman Western Flyer that will clean up well and sell as a rider. 
4. A fifties Schwinn DX Spitfire that was thrown in for free.


----------



## petritl (Aug 23, 2020)

I picked up this old bicycle photo and an American made switchblade from the 1950s.


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 23, 2020)

50's Firestone Special Cruiser by Monark. 



The bike is dressed up like a middleweight but is it?



I swapped out a few bits and now its a Ballooner. The Bendix 2-speed is nice!


----------



## Nashman (Aug 23, 2020)

I've been collecting antique toys( and bicycles, guitars, advertising, nostalgia etc.) for almost 40 years. I used to buy and sell ( had to sell to buy) when I was married/2 kids, now retired can afford to buy more/sell less...Ha!!

My toys mainly consist of Japan/German tinplate lithographed cars, with some exceptions...robots, motorcycles.... Lately I've been bitten with some pressed steel toys such as Tonka ( tow truck, local buy), Buddy L ( Hot Rod and trailer/original plastic Honda motorcycles...amazing!!/local buy), Lil Beaver( Canadian) Camper with Buddy L boat/trailer /local buy and acquired some minty examples. The Buddy L boat transport ( w/original box) Ebay is still in transport/mail, stepped up BIG for that one...ouch..

The Hot Rod set up is incredible. The 2 motorcycles have removable ( plastic pin goes in a hole above tank) handle bars, and it's all complete. Groovy slicks and moons and wide whites/dig it!!

I bought a set of Delta axle lights ( paid too much) off Ebay ( have a set on my Delta dealer stand) but felt my Huffy Radiobike deserved a set. Got some good deals off Cabers, you know who you are, some neat Ebay scores. ( nice tin boat/ non licensed Esso tiger) Seems I've been buying heavy lately, could be the state of the world. May as well croak broke.  Ha!!


----------



## TrustRust (Aug 23, 2020)

Just now snagged this Pope Columbia 1896 Model 43 double men’s Tandem..
You don’t see as many double men’s Turn of the century tandems these days..
y


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 23, 2020)

Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

1-208-687-5319 home

1-509-230-0613 cell


----------



## John G04 (Aug 23, 2020)

I had a pretty awesome week! Scored a girls lwb colson, mercury pod bike, phantom, and rollfast from an auction, a schwinn bc with a shorty lever and a wartime dayton from marketplace, and a 46 girls schwinn, westfield, and jc higgins from a different auction!


----------



## KevinsBikes (Aug 23, 2020)

BSA WWII Paratrooper Sneak Peek just grabbed it


----------



## Nashman (Aug 23, 2020)

John G04 said:


> I had a pretty awesome week! Scored a girls lwb colson, mercury pod bike, phantom, and rollfast from an auction, a schwinn bc with a shorty lever and a wartime dayton from marketplace, and a 46 girls schwinn, westfield, and jc higgins from a different auction! View attachment 1253256
> View attachment 1253257
> 
> View attachment 1253258
> ...



Cute dog too. Is it a Wheaton Terrier?


----------



## John G04 (Aug 23, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Cute dog too. Is it a Wheaton Terrier?




Goldendoodle


----------



## Nashman (Aug 23, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Goldendoodle



Nice. I used to have a Wheaton. Now my Daughter has a Labradoodle.


----------



## Colby john (Aug 23, 2020)

My new toy


----------



## tryder (Aug 23, 2020)

They sent some of these "Canadian Superscoopers" down from Spokane for some much needed added relief.  
The Viking CL-415 is now my favorite airplane. Thank you Canada for making them! 




Not my photo.  Bunches of cool photos on Wikipedia, etc.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 23, 2020)

tryder said:


> They sent some of these "Canadian Superscoopers" down from Spokane for some much needed added relief.
> The Viking CL-415 is now my favorite airplane. Thank you Canada for making them!
> View attachment 1253524
> 
> Not my photo.  Bunches of cool photos on Wikipedia, etc.



We need them thank God they’re in service used to be a lot of those back when I was a kid I don’t know what happened to them all


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 23, 2020)

A couple of tidbits I picked-up this weekend.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 23, 2020)

Couple of cool things this week


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 23, 2020)

Got a Persons 219 reflector from @stoney. Thanks!


----------



## stoney (Aug 23, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Got a Persons 219 reflector from @stoney. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1253647
> 
> ...




Your welcome and thank you


----------



## Nashman (Aug 23, 2020)

John Gailey said:


> A couple of tidbits I picked-up this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 1253610



I've had the Visible woman before, think she became invisible, can't remember what happened to her?  Ha!! Remember the show the Invisible Man?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 23, 2020)

A huge thanks to Dave and Kirk for these two that will be coming my way.
Photo credit for the Chief: Dave Stromberger


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 23, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A huge thanks to Dave and Kirk for these two that will be coming my way.
> Photo credit for the Chief: Dave Stromberger
> 
> 
> ...



That’s a killer bike I was looking at that when it was for sale I think it is amazing looking nice score


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 23, 2020)

Just a couple things today at the Long Beach bike swap. Couple tires for my New World, a drop stand for my Dx, and a Schwinn script front hub. All for under 100 bucks! Was a good day at the swap meet today!


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 23, 2020)

Had a good week.  1941 Ladies Schwinn in original paint, solo polo seat, cool US Dispatch bags.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 23, 2020)

Picked up a nice'40 DX from Frank @cyclonecoaster.com and sold a'40 straight bar and got a'46 24" DX thrown in!


Put a 2spd and fore brake on the'40


----------



## JLF (Aug 23, 2020)

Picked up this 1936 Shelby via trade with a fellow CABE’r yesterday.  Fun to ride!  Had a good time at the bike swap meet too...


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 23, 2020)

Scored this western flyer earlier in the week, and picked up some swap goodies today in Long Beach!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 23, 2020)

volksboy57 said:


> Scored this western flyer earlier in the week, and picked up some swap goodies today in Long Beach!
> 
> View attachment 1253896
> 
> ...



Nice score


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 23, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Picked up a nice'40 DX from Frank @cyclonecoaster.com and sold a'40 straight bar and got a'46 24" DX thrown in!View attachment 1253875
> Put a 2spd and fore brake on the'40View attachment 1253877
> 
> View attachment 1253878
> ...



Great bikes! I haven't seen any cool bikes in Oceanside when I visit My family in Carlsbad.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 23, 2020)

Shawn Michael said:


> Great bikes! I haven't seen any cool bikes in Oceanside when I visit My family in Carlsbad.



Running through the wrong neighborhood's then! Gotta go a block from the beach next time....lol


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 23, 2020)

A few Schwinns


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 23, 2020)

Rust_Trader said:


> A few Schwinns
> 
> View attachment 1253926
> 
> ...



Right on man you got that Ranger that’s a great bike glad you got it he said it was coming to SoCal Callie cartel hard at work bring them to the West Coast


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 23, 2020)

Rust_Trader said:


> A few Schwinns
> 
> View attachment 1253926
> 
> ...



If you want to sell that black jeweled tank auto cycle let me know and I’ll whip out the big boy wallet For you


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 23, 2020)

A small token. A gift from a good friend.


----------



## JRE (Aug 23, 2020)

JLF said:


> Picked up this 1936 Shelby via trade with a fellow CABE’r yesterday.  Fun to ride!  Had a good time at the bike swap meet too...
> 
> View attachment 1253891



Glad you like it. Was fun hanging out with you yesterday


----------



## Ross (Aug 24, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

